# Used HS928TA value, Decision vs. 2016 Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO?



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

Looking at a private seller HS928TA track drive. Very low hours, he doesn't remember how old (so I'm guessing at least 5-7 years, what years did they make the TA version?) 

Whats it worth? Whats a great deal? What's full money?

Also, I'm also considering a new 2016 Ariens Custom 28 SHO which is $1,200 and gets pretty awesome reviews. Thoughts on the new Ariens vs used HS928? I was thinking if I could get the 928 for the same money, I'd go for it, but he wants more at this point.

Big, long driveway, but flat. Really don't need the track drive, but familiar with it already as I have a HS724 that I use up at a mountain cabin.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

A very well cared 5-7 years old HS928TA is worth $1000-1800 IMO (depending on buyer and seller situations) at this time of the year, (but occasionally we see better deals).
If it was me and I could get one in the condition that you are describing, I'd pay up to $1500.
If you want to know how old it is get the serial number and [email protected] can probably get the date it was first sold.

Actually what is your location? 
I've seen an Ad from a NEW HS928TA on sale..

Honda HS928 Snowblower - PRE-SEASON SALE


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

I found another thread describing K0 and K1 versions of the HS928TA. This one looks like a K0 version. No light, single throttle/choke lever, but it does have e-start which I guess technically makes it a TAS...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

pfbz said:


> I found another thread describing K0 and K1 versions of the HS928TA. This one looks like a K0 version. No light, single throttle/choke lever, but it does have e-start which I guess technically makes it a TAS...


Yes, with electric start would be an HS928TAS.
Again if you can get the serial number of the blower Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - View Profile: [email protected] (he works at Honda) can possibly get you the date when it was first sold.


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

I looked at a used one before buying new. They wanted $2000 for a 2007. Before I knew the age I had them to $1800. But once I looked up the serial no and found it to be 2007 vintage, I passed. Too much. For a 9 yr old unit I would have paid 1000, maybe 1100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've sold 2 HS928TA blowers in the past few years in December/January, they were in good but not perfect condition (I don't know how old they were but probably early 2000), one was $1275 and the second one $1350.
Both buyers were very happy with their purchases.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

The winner is...

Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. Dealer had a brand new one with a scuffed decal that they sold for 15% off, $1,020.


----------

